# 4EXT Format all partitions (except SD Card)



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is this safe to use before flashing a ROM? I keep hearing about a super wipe? Where is that?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

It is safe and is just as effective.most of the time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright thanks


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Alright thanks


superwipe? here:

http://db.tt/tCzg99w3

wipes cache, dalvik cache, /data, and /system... flash in recovery as you would a rom.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I have only had one instance where superwipe was necessary and every other time before that I use format all except sd and everything was fine. Since I found the superwipe script I use it everytime though just cause.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> I have only had one instance where superwipe was necessary and every other time before that I use format all except sd and everything was fine. Since I found the superwipe script I use it everytime though just cause.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


same here!


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone think it's possible to install a rom via CWM and have noticeably poor battery life as well as other bugs?? I've taken the route to using 4EXT recovery and everything seems remarkably better including better battery life. I'm not sure of its because CWM is just outdated maybe? I also use superwipe and format everything except SD card to be on the safe side lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I dunno because I haven't flashed a Rom with cwm in almost a year and I only flashed one Rom on this phone (the one to root) with it. I suppose it is possible with all the other problems cwm is causing folks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i think that it'd be tough to directly relate poor battery life to a particular recovery. i flashed quite a few roms with CWM before i explored other recoveries, the reason i switched was because sometimes roms i'd reflash would exhibit strange bugs i'd never experienced before on the same rom. my suspicion was that occasionally CWM wouldn't wipe partitions correctly, but i didn't investigate CWM further after i tried 4ext.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So for that superwipe...you go directly into recovery and flash that and then flash the rom or whatever else it is you want?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

CC268 said:


> So for that superwipe...you go directly into recovery and flash that and then flash the rom or whatever else it is you want?


Yup. Its only for prior to flashing roms.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> So for that superwipe...you go directly into recovery and flash that and then flash the rom or whatever else it is you want?


yes. go to recovery and flash superwipe. after flashing superwipe, no manual wipes of any other partitions are necessary, just flash your rom of choice next. in case you're unaware, the best way to install a rom is to wipe (or superwipe), flash the rom, flash gapps if necessary, then flash any additional kernels or mods in a subsequent visit to recovery. also, superwipe is useful for flashing roms, but not kernels or mods because it wipes /system and would wipe the installed rom you wanted to flash mods or an alternate kernel onto if you tried to do it that way. you probably realize that, but just in case you don't.


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

the superwipe zip is completely and utterly redundant if you're already "formatting all" with 4ext. you're just doing the exact same thing twice and wasting time. it's much faster to just format all partitions with 4ext, then wipe both caches, then flash your rom. no superwipe is needed, unless we're talking about my ass after a late night run to taco bell.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

wipe 'til it hurts! lololol


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> wipe 'til it hurts! lololol


You might need to look into wet wipes lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> You might need to look into wet wipes lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


hahaha. no, i'm still a fan of the dry sandpaper version lol.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Anyone think it's possible to install a rom via CWM and have noticeably poor battery life as well as other bugs?? I've taken the route to using 4EXT recovery and everything seems remarkably better including better battery life. I'm not sure of its because CWM is just outdated maybe? I also use superwipe and format everything except SD card to be on the safe side lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Can this be attributed to 4ext ability to use the ext4 file system? Maybe cwm uses ext3 all the time?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> hahaha. no, i'm still a fan of the dry sandpaper version lol.


Man brings back memories of being in basic training. The horror the horror.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Man always have issues with tapatalk once in awhile.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

gammaxgoblin said:


> Can this be attributed to 4ext ability to use the ext4 file system? Maybe cwm uses ext3 all the time?


as of v5.0, CWM has the ability to preserve the filesystem associated with backups. i think the issues with CWM are more related to the abandon of the standard CWM recovery in favor of the touch version and an attempt to support too many devices. if you have a minute, peruse the play store reviews of rom manager or user posts on the rom manager/CWM official website. users on a variety of devices have been reporting strange issues on roms flashed with CWM as well as other CWM recovery issues, i.e. incomplete wipes, MD5 sum mismatches, the erroneous placement of a .nomedia file on the root of the SD card (now corrected), etc. basically, users on different devices have had or are having the same issues with CWM that we've seen on the thunderbolt.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Man always have issues with tapatalk once in awhile.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


yeah, me too. sometimes when i go to quote something, tapatalk quotes a random post from a random thread instead of the one i intended. i've noticed strange bugs related to posting URLs, liking posts, and editing posts too since the most recent update.


----------

